# Reaper: upgrade to 5.0, your licence is no longer valid!



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I've been using Reaper quite happily for a number of years now. I paid for a license way back when. I was recently prompted to upgrade to version 5.0 so I did. However upon restarting Reaper after the upgrade, I'm informed that my previous license no longer applies ie they want me to pay again?

I have no issue with them declaring that I need to buy another license when upgrading to a new version but they should make it clear up front ie a big warning saying "You have to pay again to use this new version"! Just feels like a sneaky cash grab to me. Anyway, rant over ....


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Coockos has a forum where you can chat with the actual developers, try there. I'm almost sure that's a bug or something


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Cockos have a very generous and inexpensive licensing scheme. A license is good for the il cycle of two major versions, eg. I purchased a 3.0 license and didn't need to purchase a new license until I flipped to 5.0. That translates to about a buck a month for a very fine tool.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

You can simply download the latest 4.x version and reinstall that:

http://reaper.fm/download-old.php?ver=4x

But version 5 looks nice, if only for VST3 support.


----------

